# A Fenyő-gyilkosság és a médiacézár életútja - Partizán - Gulyás Mártonnal



## goyo (2021 Április 19)

Aki már élt akkor  és foglalkozott politikával (nézett Nap Tv-t, kölcsönzött pl.-ul Vico-s videotékából stb.) - szóval nagyjából a korosztályom  - annak érdekes lehet Fenyő ügyének felevenítése.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Április 20)

Sokat olvastam a Fenyo gyilkossagrol, mindig van uj info ill mas megkozelites az ugyben. Ez egy nagyon piszkos ugy volt, es a mai napig nem zarult le, talan ha a Gyarfas a birosag felmenti vagy eliteli megnyugvast fog hozni a Fenyo csaladjanak.


----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Április 20)

Melitta írta:


> Sokat olvastam a Fenyo gyilkossagrol, mindig van uj info ill mas megkozelites az ugyben. Ez egy nagyon piszkos ugy volt, es a mai napig nem zarult le, talan ha a Gyarfas a birosag felmenti vagy eliteli megnyugvast fog hozni a Fenyo csaladjanak.


Egy biztos... Fenyő sem volt egy szent, mondhatnám egyik kutya, másik eb és abban az időben még így intézték el a hatalmi harcokat, nézeteltéréseket. 
Aki ebből az egészből győztesen került ki, ma igen magas polcon ül.


----------



## CasaLoma (2021 Április 20)

ladybug7spots írta:


> Egy biztos... Fenyő sem volt egy szent, mondhatnám egyik kutya, másik eb és abban az időben még így intézték el a hatalmi harcokat, nézeteltéréseket.
> Aki ebből az egészből győztesen került ki, ma igen magas polcon ül.


Annak, hogy a forgalmas belváros kellős közepén lőtték le, komoly üzenete volt. Más is érthetett belőle.


----------



## Csistvan (Ma 19:12 -kor)

CasaLoma írta:


> Annak, hogy a forgalmas belváros kellős közepén lőtték le, komoly üzenete volt. Más is érthetett belőle.


Sőt abban az időben kellett is valószínű hogy, értsen valaki valamit.


----------

